# yes...Another Blue Ram thread....but please take a look



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

*yes...Another Ram thread....but please take a look*

Hey guys

a friend of mine has two Bolivian rams in his tank....and currently he is just feeding them HIkari cichlid gold, but I have read that its better to feed them food designed for discus....to bring out their colour...

just wondering which one is better for them

thanks for the help


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

accually niether if they're german blue rams then they need to be fed frozen bloodworms and flake food. Thats what i've been feeding my fish and they're doing amazing. They're colours are perfect.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

hey thanks, ill let him know, but can you be more specific with the flake foods?

thanks


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well any will do but i feed mine tetra min falkes.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

I c, thanks, and I just foudn out they are no German Blue rams. They are Bolivians...does that make a diff?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> accually niether if they're german blue rams then they need to be fed frozen bloodworms and flake food. Thats what i've been feeding my fish and they're doing amazing. They're colours are perfect.


Wow that's so not true.

You should feed a quality pellet as it is more concentrated. Minimal amount of bloodworms. If you're feeding bolivians you're better off with mysis shrimp.

Something like Hikari Cichlid Complete, Mysis shrimp, Dainichi Veggie FX would be good.

Flake foods are all surface area, spoil faster, have less concentrated nutrition.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> accually niether if they're german blue rams then they need to be fed frozen bloodworms and flake food. Thats what i've been feeding my fish and they're doing amazing. They're colours are perfect.


Wow that's so not true. 
You should feed a quality pellet as it is more concentrated. Minimal amount of bloodworms. If you're feeding bolivians you're better off with mysis shrimp.

Something like Hikari Cichlid Complete, Mysis shrimp, Dainichi Veggie FX would be good.

Flake foods are all surface area, spoil faster, have less concentrated nutrition.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

cool....thanks, i tell him to go with Hikari Cichlid Complete, and look into Mysis Shrimp

thanks


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

well hearing that from an expert i think would make it really true my uncle has been doing this hobby with rams for more than 20 years soo i think he would know. I also think saying what a noob thing to say would be coming from you the type tipical to think that they're soo cool and know everything.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishlover93 said:


> well hearing that from an expert i think would make it really true my uncle has been doing this hobby with rams for more than 20 years soo i think he would know. I also think saying what a noob thing to say would be coming from you the type tipical to think that they're soo cool and know everything.


Well for you to say that "any flake will do" when there is a difference of absolutely epic proportions between Big Al's flake and New Life Spectrum Flake to the extent that fish fed the big als one look like crapp Im sorry but I think you are wrong.

Being at something a long time does not imply greater knowledge automatically. I know someone who's been breeding a couple of kinds of fish for 15 years and is quite the in a great many respects.

Some people get into the hobby for 4 months and are such skilled and dilligent researchers that they amass more knowledge than many have after 8 years.

Point is, some flake is garbage, some is fantastic, none is as concentrated and nutritious per gram as pellets. Ask New Life Spectrum. Email them. See what they say about feeding flake to fish that are over 2"

Also, the quality of bloodworms varies greatly- the Big Als bloodworms are garbage and often have chunks of garbage like wood shreds in them while Hikaris are much better. Im just trying to explain that it really does matter which brand and formula you go with.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Minimal amount of bloodworms.


My rams loooovveeee blood worms. It's very hard to make them eat Omega one chiclid flakes and some Omega one shrimp pelets. I have to starve them a day to make them eat anything but bloodworms.

So, you say I am not doing the right thing. How much blood worms it's acceptable ?
Thanks.
L

PS: is hikari brine shrimp spirulina enhanced good for rams ?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I would recommend getting New Life Spectrum pellets. They sink to the bottom are are one of the best pellets out there but they leave a slight residue of orange/red film over the surface of the tanks.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

lili said:


> My rams loooovveeee blood worms. It's very hard to make them eat Omega one chiclid flakes and some Omega one shrimp pelets. I have to starve them a day to make them eat anything but bloodworms.
> 
> So, you say I am not doing the right thing. How much blood worms it's acceptable ?
> Thanks.
> ...


Bloodworms aren't that nutritious and brine shrimp wouldn't hurt rams but go for something with more protein such as NLS.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its definitely not good to be feeding a fish mostly bloodworms. They can't get all the nutrition they need and there's no fiber, leading to possible constipation.


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

wow....cool...thanks ill let him know. 

He is also thinking of putting either angels or german blue rams with the bolivians. Is that ok?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Like already stated bloodworms can be very binding to fish I find. My rams can't seem to get enough of Pro Gold Goldfish pellets lol as well as every other fish, shrimp and snail in the house. Even my husband who is not a fish person said I should just buy a case of Pro Gold and be done with it. They prefer it over NLS and just about anything else I've given them. They do however LOVE Ken's Egg Flakes, Ken's Brine Shrimp Flakes, HBH Spirulina Flakes and Instant Oceans BBS & Golden Pearls and Frozen Krill and Brine Shrimp. They are even stealing my Queen Arabesque's Meat Wafers which are not cheap! Little hogs! I swear they must have been starved at the previous owners home because they are ALWAYS chewing on something.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Enki said:


> wow....cool...thanks ill let him know.
> 
> He is also thinking of putting either angels or german blue rams with the bolivians. Is that ok?


Angels would be fine. You can't mix dwarf species without some extreme prerequisite experience and tonnes of space.

If the tank is under 30 gallons do not add angels. Use something like a trichogaster sp gourami instead.-- Unless you're under 25 Gal in which case it'll have to be a dwarf gourami


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey 
thanks for all the imput, He has them in a 15 gal right now. 

So in that case its a no for both adding angels and adding other dwarfs?

how much space do you need to add another pair of dwarfs? (German Blues)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say a minimum of a 40g tank. I have a 40 breeder (which has a large footprint) and find it barely big enough for 2 pairs of rams.

I wouldn't keep a pair in anything less than 20g, personally.


----------

